# Amplifier Technician/Repair in Nova Scotia



## Cactus (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, 

New to the forum and this is my first post. I'm looking for an amplifier technician located *somewhere* in Nova Scotia. I just moved to Cape Breton and can't find a technician who will work on handwired tube amps in my area. I've searched the Guitars Canada site and have come across Tom Abriel - located in Halifax - but have been unable to make contact. Phone number and email address are outdated/incorrect and he no longer works out of Gig Street music. It would be great if someone could recommend a reputable tech in the Halifax area, or elsewhere in Nova Scotia. 

I was considering bringing my gear to The Music Stop/Long & McQuade in Halifax but the quoted bench rate was rather high and I was told I can't even talk to the amp tech to outline the problems with the amps. I wasn't too impressed with the initial contact and customer service, so I'm a bit apprehensive. Does anyone have experience dealing with L & M amplifier repairs in Halifax? Good? Bad? Quality work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have no personal knowledge of this builder in Antigonish, but he is closer to you.

Music Fix/Rogers Amps | Facebook


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't talked to him in a couple of years and I can't vouch for this phone number but Brit Fader is THE guy.
902-434-4806


----------



## Cactus (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks ronmac and ampaholic!


----------

